# How Many Times Can I Enter America



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!1

Ok, so I visited America in May and I want to go again for Christams. Im scared they will turn me away.

I'm only going for Christmas to see my friends but I dont want to go all that way and they send me back home.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Cory.
If you entered with an ESTA, stayed the allotted time, and left when you were supposed to, I'm pretty sure you won't have a problem.
My daughter comes to visit me several times a year from the UK, has been questioned at the border on why she comes so often, but after a brief explanation, is always welcomed into the country.
How long was your last stay... and how long are you planning to stay? That might be a factor.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I came in May and stayed from the 5th of May until the 6th of June, so 4 weeks. This time im staying for 3 weeks, because I have to go to work.

I have a valid ESTA which expires 25/3/12.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You should have not problems. Just in case - take some proof of binding ties to the UK with you. Employment contract, apartment lease ...


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I made it in without any problems- in fact due to the plane being late to leave Heathrow and entering Dulles I got thru customs very quickly- I think the airline didn't want to pay for us to change connecting flights or put us up in hotels!! I'm planning on going back in October- is that too soon? I hate to be apart from my
Husband but his employer won't give him time off until December 2012!! :-(


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CoryJ said:


> Well, I made it in without any problems- in fact due to the plane being late to leave Heathrow and entering Dulles I got thru customs very quickly- I think the airline didn't want to pay for us to change connecting flights or put us up in hotels!! I'm planning on going back in October- is that too soon? I hate to be apart from my
> Husband but his employer won't give him time off until December 2012!! :-(


I am glad you made it safe and sound:>)
Cory - I am a bit short on time this morning and cannot go through all posts - why do you not make the jump across the pond?


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

A little confused with your question?
I didn't stay because I don't have the relevant documents
Or if you why do I want to?
My husband is American, owns property etc. He also suffers from a neurological illness and medical help in the UK is terrible for what he needs. I have far less attachments here.

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CoryJ said:


> A little confused with your question?
> I didn't stay because I don't have the relevant documents
> Or if you why do I want to?
> My husband is American, owns property etc. He also suffers from a neurological illness and medical help in the UK is terrible for what he needs. I have far less attachments here.
> ...


I can tell you horror stories about medical issues and Europe!!!

Now I am confused. Are you in the process of your Green Card application or where do you stand? I do not want to pry into your personal business.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

We haven't started it yet as we had a recent expense come up, so I'm back in the UK looking for a second job . If it helps he's ex army- posted in UK then had to go back for medical reasons and was honourable discharged.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CoryJ said:


> We haven't started it yet as we had a recent expense come up, so I'm back in the UK looking for a second job . If it helps he's ex army- posted in UK then had to go back for medical reasons and was honourable discharged.


Just FYI - he is FORMER army. Please keep us posted. Good luck!!


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone.... I was looking around on various sites regrading people entering the US too often. So far I have made 4 trips in 5 years. 2 to New York for like 5 days max and 2 to SC for 4 weeks max. I never over stay and I want to go again sometime this year.

I returned from my last trip in Jan 2012 and want to go again say June- is this too soon?

I will bring my work contract with me... i'll only stay for maybe 10 days max!! what do you think?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

CoryJ said:


> Hey Everyone.... I was looking around on various sites regrading people entering the US too often. So far I have made 4 trips in 5 years. 2 to New York for like 5 days max and 2 to SC for 4 weeks max. I never over stay and I want to go again sometime this year.
> 
> I returned from my last trip in Jan 2012 and want to go again say June- is this too soon?
> 
> I will bring my work contract with me... i'll only stay for maybe 10 days max!! what do you think?


should be no trouble at all


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Gosh, I really hope not. The prices of flights has increased soo much, yet the average wage hasn't. Thank you for you help. I really hope they let me in.


----------



## oztossa (Nov 30, 2009)

CoryJ said:


> Hey Everyone.... I was looking around on various sites regrading people entering the US too often. So far I have made 4 trips in 5 years. 2 to New York for like 5 days max and 2 to SC for 4 weeks max. I never over stay and I want to go again sometime this year.
> 
> I returned from my last trip in Jan 2012 and want to go again say June- is this too soon?
> 
> I will bring my work contract with me... i'll only stay for maybe 10 days max!! what do you think?


Hey CoryJ, I have been to the US some 6 times in the last 2 years on the visa waiver (from Aus) and have had no issues to date.
I purchased a house in the US last year and am renovating it myself, so I entered the US mid 2011 for the 2nd time that year and wanted to stay the full 3 months allowed with the visa waiver to get stuff done on the house.
Anyway long story short, I ran out of time and wanted to stay longer to get some jobs completed, so after about 2 1/2 months in the US I jumped in my car and headed to Canada, where I stayed for about 4 days then headed back to the US.
My intention in doing so was to get another stamp in my passport giving me an aditional 3 months to stay in the US (got some poor advise on this from an expat mate living in the US).
So at the border going back to the US, no stamp, I was just waved through, so I decided to go see a customs officer and see if I could get a stamp and another 3 months in the US.

So here's the definative answer straight from the horses mouth (custom officer):
- You may go to the US as many times as you wish as long as you have a valid ESTA and you can stay for up to 90 days each time.
- You must leave the US for at least 30 days, before you are allowed back in, BUT you cannot just "skip" over the US border to adjoining or nearby countries and just wait out your 30 days, YOU MUST either go back home or somewhere similar.
- Remember the US customs/border security always reserves the right to refuse entry contrary to these guidelines if they view you as "suspicious".

I tested this theory by going back to OZ after 3 months in the US, then after being home for 34 days I went back to the US and was allowed entry with only a few questions asked.

Just remember as long as you have a valid reason for being in the US and you don't look like threat, you should be fine.

Hope this helps


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you very much, I bet your home will be lush! I have decided to go in september, so fingers crossed!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

oztossa said:


> Hey CoryJ, I have been to the US some 6 times in the last 2 years on the visa waiver (from Aus) and have had no issues to date.
> I purchased a house in the US last year and am renovating it myself, so I entered the US mid 2011 for the 2nd time that year and wanted to stay the full 3 months allowed with the visa waiver to get stuff done on the house.
> Anyway long story short, I ran out of time and wanted to stay longer to get some jobs completed, so after about 2 1/2 months in the US I jumped in my car and headed to Canada, where I stayed for about 4 days then headed back to the US.
> My intention in doing so was to get another stamp in my passport giving me an aditional 3 months to stay in the US (got some poor advise on this from an expat mate living in the US).
> ...


Visa Waiver Program | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia

I do not understand your "surprise".


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

@ two step, what do you not understand?


----------



## oztossa (Nov 30, 2009)

Firstly, CoreyJ, it's my pleasure cobber, hope things go well for you.

Secondly, twostep, everyone's a genius in hindsight, the fact that I chose to rely on first hand advice from a mate that had been in a similar situation rather than doing more prudent research at the time was foolish, but being that as it was, I am able to give CoreyJ advice based on a "real world" experience.
So twostep, whilst I know your advise is generally well regarded (even by me), correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe my advice was more directly relevant to CoreyJ's situation than anything you had presented to date, regardless of perhaps the foolish way in which I gathered the knowledge, but that's not your's to judge.
Remember mate, nobody likes a smart-arse!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

oztossa said:


> Firstly, CoreyJ, it's my pleasure cobber, hope things go well for you.
> 
> Secondly, twostep, everyone's a genius in hindsight, the fact that I chose to rely on first hand advice from a mate that had been in a similar situation rather than doing more prudent research at the time was foolish, but being that as it was, I am able to give CoreyJ advice based on a "real world" experience.
> So twostep, whilst I know your advise is generally well regarded (even by me), correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe my advice was more directly relevant to CoreyJ's situation than anything you had presented to date, regardless of perhaps the foolish way in which I gathered the knowledge, but that's not your's to judge.
> Remember mate, nobody likes a smart-arse!


If you want to go that route - he who can read shall know what is written. One thing I do not do is judge. I may occasionally work with posters on a pro bono basis in my US profession. I always look for the face behind a post.
In my book you gambled and it did not pan out. Happens. Where is your place if you feel like telling?


----------



## oztossa (Nov 30, 2009)

twostep said:


> If you want to go that route - he who can read shall know what is written. One thing I do not do is judge. I may occasionally work with posters on a pro bono basis in my US profession. I always look for the face behind a post.
> In my book you gambled and it did not pan out. Happens. Where is your place if you feel like telling?


Didn't intend to offend, I know your contributions are appreciated, it just sounded a bit rich, that's all.
My property is located in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada Range in northern California.
15 rural acres nestled in the heart of a cracking wine region (Fair Play), between Placerville and Plymouth, an underappreciated and beautiful part of Cali. 
Thanks for asking.
What about you, what is your profession and where do you operate from?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

oztossa said:


> Didn't intend to offend, I know your contributions are appreciated, it just sounded a bit rich, that's all.
> My property is located in the foothills of the Sierra Nevada Range in northern California.
> 15 rural acres nestled in the heart of a cracking wine region (Fair Play), between Placerville and Plymouth, an underappreciated and beautiful part of Cali.
> Thanks for asking.
> What about you, what is your profession and where do you operate from?


Sounds wonderful! No visa on the horizon? Currently Texas - not quite my idea but there are worse places.


----------

